# where to buy hay and straw?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im finding that with having four buns im going through so much hay, so i know a few of you own more than two buns so i was wondering where you all get yours from? as im wanting to find somewhere i can get it in bigger amounts.


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

I get mine from a local farm. They sell it in large quantities but are normally happy to split it into smaller amounts and it definitely works out cheaper than getting it from pet shops. Before the farm I used to get it from The Range as they are cheaper than Pets At Home but I don't think they have that many shops across the UK.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I get mine from just for pets.
Iv tried the pets at home hay and they didn't like it..i think its too dusty 

Iv just bought a big hay bale bag, so I just need to find a local farm to get a full bale..which is what I used to do when I lived at my parents.


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

We saw a sign on road saying hay for sale with phone number. Called number and was given directions to a farm. Bought a big bale of hay for £2.50.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

I get bales from a local farm


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i too get bales from a local farm


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

thank you, i live in norfolk so their must be plenty to buy  ill go have a good search


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, local farm place for me aswell. 2 or 3 different places for me to get it from at the moment, including one who supplies the Queens horses, lol!

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

The Hay Experts (online). I order in big quantities to make the postage worthwhile.


----------



## Jaysmith (May 12, 2012)

Have just done an order from the Hay experts as I needed a few other bits and bobs and wanted to try somewhere other than Pets at Home a try. 

I must say I was amazed at the range of different hays and so on available, I got there little taster pack which seemed a nifty idea to try 6 different types although so far they seem to be getting more pleasure out of the packaging than the fancy hay inside!! ut:


----------

